# spilo or mac



## devil (May 19, 2005)

i hope you guys can help me id this fish.

i think its a mac but the guy who owns the fish says its a spilo just because the owner of the store where he bought it told him so...


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

i think its a spilo..ask frank..he'll know.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

im gonnna say Brandti Piranha


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

i have 9 spilos that look exactly like that.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i thought if the edge of the tail fin was completely black, then it was a mac.


----------



## aquariumwild (Nov 23, 2005)

...mac dont have golden spots on belly......it has solid yellow color...


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Gold Spilo


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks a Spilo to me.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

S. Mac.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

s.splio = S.mac i think.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

mac


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

I dont think G.spilos eyes look like that though, im not talking about being red im talking about the black thats above and below the pupil? Anyone else have any input on this?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

colour itsn't a definate way to identify species as it can greatly vary.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Im just talking about the eye though not the color of its skin


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Heres a pic of my gold spilo, i think your fish is a spilo man


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

eye colour varies with geography.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Without a positive collection point you have to assume it's a S. Mac. Spilos are only found in Bolivia. At least until some competent authority revisits the spilo/mac mess.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dr. Giggles Posted Yesterday, 12:18 AM
> Without a positive collection point you have to assume it's a S. Mac. *Spilos are only found in Bolivia. *At least until some competent authority revisits the spilo/mac mess.


Partially correct. The species is also found in the rio Tocantins. What differentiates these two species is the real S. spilopleura is a red-belly colored fish, unlike S. maculatus which is typically gold-bellied. The mess being that Jegu did not consider the Amazonian S. nigricans when he did his rehabilitation of S. maculatus vs S. spilopleura. By omitting that species it created a systemic mess.


----------

